# The term "boarding"



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

phllycheese3 said:


> Im the newbie here, but I gotta vent on this. I come across a lot of individuals who use the term "boarding" when talking about our favorite thing to do..and I can't help chuckling on the inside because in my honest opinion, it makes that person look and sound like the biggest kook. Regardless of what term you use, it doesn't make you any more or less of a rider, but I can't help the way I react to it. Anyways..hope to get to know all you "boarders" !


Happy boardin' brah. Hit da hill wit some steez. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

:laugh: thas gnar gnar brah...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

put some effort into your next thread


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

who cares???


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

I prefer 'shredding.'


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

boarding, means to stay at some form of nightly rented accommodation.

the art of snowboarding is to 'ride' or to 'slide'.

if someone says 'boarding' then basically you know you are dealing with a twot. 

but it doesn't really matter nowt.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

phllycheese3 said:


> Im the newbie to the forum. Ive been snowboarding since I was 13 and I'm 23 now, but I gotta vent on this. I come across a lot of individuals who use the term "boarding" when talking about our favorite thing to do..and I can't help chuckling on the inside because in my honest opinion, it makes that person look and sound like the biggest kook. Regardless of what term you use, it doesn't make you any more or less of a rider, but I can't help the way I react to it. Anyways..hope to get to know all you "boarders" !


 And out of those 10 years you're claiming you were out riding did you average more than 15 to 20 days? I think you got a bad case of dick cheese.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

It really doens't matter what they say as long as they are out there enjoying themselves. Shred the Gnar!!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

That's quite retarded... What's even more retarded is the people who agree with it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Technine I agree...

BurtonAvenger, sorry if I've offended your "hardcore gnarly-bro" dialect by simply addressing it. Don't forget to put on your cool neon orange mohawk hat next time you're out hittin it.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

phllycheese3 said:


> Technine I agree...
> 
> BurtonAvenger, sorry if I've offended your "hardcore gnarly-bro" dialect by simply addressing it. Don't forget to put on your cool neon orange mohawk hat next time you're out hittin it.


Woah woah woah now you got problems with awesome neon mohawks when your shredding to? boy you got some issues.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

phllycheese3 said:


> Im the newbie to the forum. Ive been snowboarding since I was 13 and I'm 23 now, but I gotta vent on this. I come across a lot of individuals who use the term "boarding" when talking about our favorite thing to do..and I can't help chuckling on the inside because in my honest opinion, it makes that person look and sound like the biggest kook. Regardless of what term you use, it doesn't make you any more or less of a rider, but I can't help the way I react to it. Anyways..hope to get to know all you "boarders" !


what do you call it then?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Call it what you want, but when I hear someone start throwin' around the word "boarding", I can't help to think about the type of person that thinks that they are the ultimate "EXTREME SPORTS" guru, rocking the sweet hat with spikes/dreadlocks/mohawk.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh boy. Do us ALL a favor and do not pick a fight with BA. He spends more days on the slopes than off and is our resident guru.

That aside, it's fine if you disagree with terms, but you may want to address it in a more bipartisan way. Otherwise, you're bound to get on some peoples' nerves. Except for Paolo, because he's made purely of anger and butter, held together by 60-pound test.

I personally just say snowboarding because I'm not very up to date with anything. :dunno:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

i cant wait to see B.A. respond to this thread!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Flick. White Flags are waving...I don't want any trouble, I try not to be that way. Sorry to you BA for trying to rattle you. I have no negative intentions.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I actually say I'm a boarder a lot, because I skate,snowboard,freebord and ski... So it basically sums it all up in one word.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The only issue I have is when someone asks you if "you went skiing this weekend"? And I have to reply no I went "riding" or "snowboarding", but those people that ask dont really ski or ride so doesn't really matter. So what do you call it when you get on your Shred Stick? And yeah don't fight with BA it could get ugly:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds like everyone has some history with BA...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Watching someone pick a fight with BA or Mooz is sort of like those scary movies where people creep down a dark hallway toward a door behind which are emanating a strange glow and weird sounds. You know they should just turn around and run, but you really want them to open the door. It's certainly more entertaining.

Anyways, my wife skis, so I never know what to say when I ask her if she wants to hit Hood. I usually say skiboarding. :laugh:

I also used her ski poles to get me through a flat spot in Timberline. I coined the phrase rowboarding. People gave me weird looks.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

heh I jacked one of the ski patrols sticks for that same reason, Fucking sticky ass spring snow!.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I've caught myslef many a time saying "I went skiing" ... likely a result of hanging out with mostly skiers. 

Oh, and this is what happened to the last guy that picked a fight with BA online...









Keep in mind, this was just an E-Fight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I too use this method whenever my brother-in-law tags along.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

There's another thread to post pictures of yourself Zee.

*BOARDING*. People use it. Up your ritalin dosage and get over it.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

shredding gnar gnar!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

laz167 said:


> The only issue I have is when someone asks you if "you went skiing this weekend"? And I have to reply no I went "riding" or "snowboarding"...


with regard to whether you ride on one plank or two.... the only people who are so up tight as to draw attention to any distinction, are the ones carrying poles!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

phllycheese3 said:


> Sounds like everyone has some history with BA...


nah.... that little temper tantrum trannie has a history of me.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> I also used her ski poles to get me through a flat spot in Timberline.


oh dear! the shame....:thumbsdown:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I also used her ski poles to get me through a flat spot in Timberline. I coined the phrase rowboarding. People gave me weird looks.


J stroke or Draw stroke?


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

phllycheese said:


> White Flags are waving...I don't want any trouble, I try not to be that way.


Then why start a ridiculous thread looking for reaction then? By the way I am going "boarding on Fri:cheeky4:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

dont know maybe its just a regional thing but boarding is a pretty common phrase here in Salt Lake. If someone told me they were going shredding or sliding here theyd get laughed off the hill. We also in my little sarcastic cirle of friends in Salt Lake use alot of tongue and cheek expressions like "get rad " and "go rage" as in im gonna go get rad at Brighton today or today were gonna go rage on some snow. LoL


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> J stroke or Draw stroke?


Actually, it was more like this:









:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

phllycheese3 said:


> Technine I agree...
> 
> BurtonAvenger, sorry if I've offended your "hardcore gnarly-bro" dialect by simply addressing it. Don't forget to put on your cool neon orange mohawk hat next time you're out hittin it.





phllycheese3 said:


> Call it what you want, but when I hear someone start throwin' around the word "boarding", I can't help to think about the type of person that thinks that they are the ultimate "EXTREME SPORTS" guru, rocking the sweet hat with spikes/dreadlocks/mohawk.


My Mistake it was a Philly Cheese Dick. If you want people to call it what they want don't bitch about it then. FYI I ride with a jacket with a huge Judas Priest Screaming for Vengeance back patch. Yes I'm that metal and I'm "that guy"



phllycheese3 said:


> Sounds like everyone has some history with BA...


 I've been known to love fist everyones mom from time to time and not think twice about going after their grandma.



milner_7 said:


> Then why start a ridiculous thread looking for reaction then? By the way I am going "boarding on Fri:cheeky4:


 Trolling at it's finest but only in philly cheese dick fashion.

Yes I'm responding a few days late because I was out boarding it up. You know it was hard boarding all these great boarding mountains. Damn I live to get EXTREME while I'm out boarding in my cheese dick mohawk hard hat, cause I'm EXTREME HGH!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

chip, you brought this on..

i vote this 198th dumbest thread of the young year, behind all of snowboarding2317s.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Boarding is what you do when you stay overnight somewhere. Now snowboarding, that's a whole 'nother story.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> My Mistake it was a Philly Cheese Dick. If you want people to call it what they want don't bitch about it then. FYI I ride with a jacket with a huge Judas Priest Screaming for Vengeance back patch. Yes I'm that metal and I'm "that guy"




All I have to say is.....Judas Priest :thumbsup: ...well maybe except for Turbo Lover...


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

in colorado, we just figure that if you're not from texas, you can say whatever the hell you want and we're chill with it.

sorry the rest of the country is full of judgmental douchebags. :dunno:


----------



## Glenwils (Apr 9, 2009)

this thread makes my brain hurt. Aslong as people are out there doing it I couldent care what they call it. Grow up.

First post btw :-D


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> All I have to say is.....Judas Priest :thumbsup: ...well maybe except for Turbo Lover...


Turbo Lover wasn't that bad...I stopped listening to them after that one...everything got so digitally produced after. At the same time, I had a Metallica and Megadeth revelation. Still a fan of JP's material from Sin After Sin to Defenders. Stopped wearing the denim jacket with heavy metal buttons, pins and patches around 1987.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

The thing you use to slide across the snow, ya that's a BOARD. So technically, i'm a BOARDER. And guess what? When i go to the mountain to shred, i'm BOARDING. I typically don't think of myself as EXTREME either, i can barely do a 180 on a good day.

Btw, just picked up some dreadlocks off of Ebay.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Man, the off season sucks. Remember when we used to talk about carving and spins and board shapes? Those were the days :laugh:!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What's carving all I know is boarding?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What's carving all I know is boarding?


It takes place around Halloween and involves pumpkins if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

jesus carved stuff out of wooden planks, maybe thats it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> ...if I'm not mistaken.


You totally are. It happens all the time and involves cakes. Anyone who applies the term "carving" to anything else is a poser.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

To me carving occurs on Thanksgiving and involves a big knife and a turkey.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

THIS is why snowboarding is confusing to some people...

Fakie:









Switch:









Carving:









Pow:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's some serious Titty Blowing Powder that you could carve switch through!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't forget jibs:


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Hahahaha, nice pics, glad to see this thread has materialized into something funny!

Shredding:


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

me and lucas magoon call it "gettin gangsta on white stuff"


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

i used the word "boarding" and i've never heard anyone else ever say it. then again i've only boarded for less than a month :cheeky4:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Let's revive and old ass thread yay!

I've used the word boarding a few times. I say Shred most of the time though. I also use skiing. And snowboarding. I guess my point is, what does it matter?

As for distinguishing myself from skiers. Whenever someone asks me if I ski, I respond with "I'm Asian, we use chopsticks to eat, not ski."


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

Boarding, 
Riding, 
Snowboarding.

Snow*boarding*
Not Snowing. 
Like:
*Ski*ing
Not Inging
You get where I'm coming from. Who cares....OTHER then you?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Dude, I jumped a sweet kicker the other day!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey flick, I think you made a mistake, I don't see a sweet kicker of any kind in that photo..:dunno::laugh:


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I like to go 'bating in the privacy of my own shower.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

tomtom88 said:


> Hey flick, I think you made a mistake, I don't see a sweet kicker of any kind in that photo..:dunno::laugh:


How dare you speak such blasphemy!

Would you prefer Vandy? 










No. I didn't think so.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

lmao.

Dingleberry rants about the pretty widely-accepted slang term of "boarding", and then calls people using the term "Kook"s?

with the fuck is a "kook"? :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it means poser. I think it's a skateboarding term, I've heard it from skaters before, but I suppose you could apply it to snowboarders.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

This thread ain't nothing but pure entertainment. More than a few for-really-real lols. What the hell is the problem with the lexicon here? Absofuckinlutely nothing. I'd almost feel bad for PCD earning the wrath of BA (I think I love you, BA). 
Really, less worry about the words, more worry about your line. And if that fails, don't worry Scro, there's lots of 'tards out there livin totally kick-ass lives.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

mag⋅net⋅ism;219995 said:


> This thread ain't nothing but pure entertainment. More than a few for-really-real lols.


u wanna see entertaining...try this out for size:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...rding-pet-peeves.html?highlight=peeves:laugh:


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm gonna revive this dinosaur and say that I also hate the word "boarding" for absolutely no good reason. :hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

jjb7733 said:


> I'm gonna revive this dinosaur and say that I also hate the word "boarding" for absolutely no good reason. :hairy:


Probably because you're a skier!


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Mystery2many said:


> Probably because you're a skier!


Maybe I should try it, I keep hurting myself on "boards" !


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

I cannot say I ride as my friends never know what I am riding.
When I say I went boarding even those who have never been to a resort understand.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

jjb7733 said:


> I'm gonna revive this dinosaur and say that I also hate the word "boarding" for absolutely no good reason. :hairy:


and the nomination for most pointless necro thread of the year goes to...


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

It grinds my gears a lot more when people know I snowboard but they still ask if im going skiing or if I want to go skiing, or "how was skiing?". No matter how much I correct anyone, they still refer to it as skiing. Next time one of these people goes to the gym, im going to ask them how their ballet practice went. Since they both take place in a "gym" it must be the same thing.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Personally I find "riding" more confusing. I guess if you live right near a mountain maybe not, but in NJ "riding" could be a bike, a horse or a snowboard. And people are usually talking about a horse or a bike here. In my experience anyway.



Adam718 said:


> It grinds my gears a lot more when people know I snowboard but they still ask if im going skiing or if I want to go skiing, or "how was skiing?". No matter how much I correct anyone, they still refer to it as skiing. Next time one of these people goes to the gym, im going to ask them how their ballet practice went. Since they both take place in a "gym" it must be the same thing.


Yea I get this a lot too.


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

I think boarder is a simple word that refers to person performing the snowboarding or some other sport with the board. :blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> And out of those 10 years you're claiming you were out riding did you average more than 15 to 20 days? I think you got a bad case of dick cheese.


why does it matter how many days he got out? so you can determine how "core" of a rider he is?

my seasons have ranged from 100 days a year in high school, to less than 10 in college, then up to 40 last year, and I think i hit 15 this season. the number of days i get to spend on snow each year has nothing to do with how much I still love snowboarding.


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

alchemy said:


> why does it matter how many days he got out? so you can determine how "core" of a rider he is?
> 
> my seasons have ranged from 100 days a year in high school, to less than 10 in college, then up to 40 last year, and I think i hit 15 this season. the number of days i get to spend on snow each year has nothing to do with how much I still love snowboarding.


I agree Alchemy, it doesn't matter how much days you have spend on snow or how much experienced you have. The main thing is that you love snowboarding. :happy:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, nice gravedig. But yeah, the # of days you spend on the hill each season definitely does matter. It's one of the main factors in determining whether you're a snowboarder, or just someone who snowboards.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Wow, nice gravedig. But yeah, the # of days you spend on the hill each season definitely does matter. It's one of the main factors in determining whether you're a snowboarder, or just someone who snowboards.


Curious where you think that number lies.

I work full time, go to school full time, raise a kid and get out every spare chance I get, which this year will only be about 25 times. I consider myself a snowboarder even though I didn't get my 40 days in this year.

I think the term snowboarder versus "someone who snowboards" transcends the number of days on the hill (to a point).


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

A snowboarder is someone who makes it to the hill whether the conditions are bad or not just because they want to ride.
Saves every penny can spare for months to go boarding 1 time = snowboarder
Can't ride worth a shit but still having a good time= snowboarder
All hungover, feel like shit, still makes it to the mountain= snowboarder
Get my drift?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Curious where you think that number lies.
> 
> I work full time, go to school full time, raise a kid and get out every spare chance I get, which this year will only be about 25 times. I consider myself a snowboarder even though I didn't get my 40 days in this year.
> 
> I think the term snowboarder versus "someone who snowboards" transcends the number of days on the hill (to a point).


Gotta agree with Sabatoa! I am not so brash as to suggest that I have the definitive answer! However, it did get me to thinking about some things,..!!

When planning your vacations,… Are you making a list of your warmest clothing to bring? Or are you just throwing the sandals into an overnight bag with your sunscreen?

On those rare 3 day weekends,..! Do you wake your tired ass up at 3am on a Fri. just to make sure that AFTER driving for 4.5 hours you arrive at the resort in time for first chair??

Which spring/summer/fall activities you participate in and do you decide on those based on how effective they are in helping condition you for next season's snowboarding?

Does your savings/checking account perpetually sit at a null balance because ever spare dollar is spent on gear, lift tickets, season's passes, gas, food and lodging, etc?

Do you obsess and wonder about how young is _tooo_ young to put your kid on a snowboard??

When daydreaming about your "Perfect Soul Mate?" Does she ride one plank or two???

Does your wife/gf/mother nag you that "you already have way to much snowboard crap and you don't need another board or pair of goggles?"

Do you think _any_ of that is an issue for someone "Who just Snowboards?" :dunno: 

I can think of a ton of other examples, but one can only sit and type on the crapper for so long before one's legs go numb!

OH!!! There's another for you right there,...!! Do you take your laptop with you into the bathroom to check on the SBF forums?  :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Your dedication to the sport determines whether or not you're a snowboarder or just snowboard. If you're dedicated then you will go every chance you get despite conditions or luxuries. If you just snowboard you will go when its convenient or ideal. I don't think there is a specific number but there is a difference between people that ride 10-20 days than riding 50+. 

I do tattoos but I would never consider myself a tattoo artist.
I fish but don't consider myself a fisherman.
I've raced cars but wouldn't consider myself a racecar driver.

See what I'm saying?


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

I do think there is a distinction between a snowboarder and someone who snowboards, but the numbers you guys are throwing out seem too crazy. For example, I work full time and live a little over an hour and a half from the nearest hill, so obviously I can only go on the weekends. I have not missed 1 weekend of riding since thanksgiving weekend (first day of the season). I had new years day off and went snowboarding then, had Christmas off and went snowboarding then too, but I don't have nearly the amount of riding days that a lot of you have. 

I pretty much go every chance I get, even if its just 20 days a year regardless of the conditions, weather, traffic. Thats what makes me a snowboarder in my opinion.

I've had a ton of friends bail out on going riding some days for the stupidest reasons in the fucking world (to me), for example: 

"too cold" - are you fucking kidding me? WINTER. SPORT. 

"it would be too crowded that day" - sorry you don't get your own private mountain you fucking primadonna

"Holiday/weekend traffic" - Oh, let me charter you a helicopter so you don't have to deal with the same thing you deal with every single day anyway (Im in NYC).

"I can't go because I have to *something unimportant that can be done ANY TIME*" - Oh really? that's cool, it's not like you can only snowboard 1/3 of the entire year.

"Not enough fresh snow" - This one is too retarded to even comment on.

In my opinion, those are the type of people that just snowboard, but a snowboarder won't give you those kind of bullshit excuses. My 2 cents.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Adam718 said:


> ...I've had a ton of friends bail out on going riding some days for the stupidest reasons in the fucking world (to me), for example:
> 
> *"too cold" - are you fucking kidding me? WINTER. SPORT.
> *
> ...


I would agree with you on all of those with one exception,..! The one quoted in bold! IMO,.. God bless those idiots!!!

They're the reason that last Feb, right in the middle of peak,..? I had the hill pretty much to myself!! :jumping1: -15˚ with a windchill in the -35-40˚ range!!!


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> I would agree with you on all of those with one exception,..! The one quoted in bold! IMO,.. God bless those idiots!!!
> 
> They're the reason that last Feb, right in the middle of peak,..? I had the hill pretty much to myself!! :jumping1: -15˚ with a windchill in the -35-40˚ range!!!


Except I'm not talking about -15, I'm talking about 10 to 20 degrees lol. The tri state area doesn't get into the negatives.

You just reminded me of a day where it was 6 degrees here and everyone pussed out of riding, but I went and there were very little people there, so I guess I get where you're coming from.


----------

